# new to cfs and prescribed lexapro



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello, I've been having constant headaches, fatigue, nausia, body aches, trouble sleeping and fever/flu feeling when I have been active and busy. My doc thinks I may have cfs and sleep disorder and she prescribed me lexapro and melatonin. I have not really heard to much about this syndrome and I just looked it up today. Now I'm terrified because I have been feeling worse and worse over the last few weeks and now I'm reading about ppl being confined to their beds. I have two small childeren at home and my husband is not here and will not be home for months because of his work so I'm all on my own. Does anyone else take lexapro for this? I just went to the doc today so I'm very new to all this. I would just like some insight and to know if anyone else in on this med. Thankyou Selena


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hello again, I've been reading some of the links listed in the faq. They have been imformative, but I would really appriciate some advice on how to cope and maybe some tips on what makes you feel better. I guess from what I've read this effects every one differently, but it would still be nice to hear from others. Thanks Selena


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Selena, welcome to this forum







. It's slower-moving than the other forums so it might take a little while for your post to generate some replies. I've never taken lexapro, so I can't comment on that. Don't be terrified about getting much worse. Mainly because we do have a small element of control over how bad we can get, in that resting and pacing our activities helps a great deal, whereas pushing ourselves to the limit is guaranteed to bring about a worsening of symptoms. Easier said that done with two small children though.







Has your doctor given you any advice on managing you energy levels and activities?


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the reply susan







My doctor is hoping that treating the sleep disorder will help all my other symtoms and that maybe they are all caused by the sleep disorder. She says I have the symtoms of cfs and I need to keep following up every few weeks to check my symptoms. She said that my symptoms are also symptoms of other deseases but so far my blood tests or ok and I've had an mri for the headaches. So I'm supposed to follow to keep ruling out other illnesses. I don't know if that all made sense lol. Thank you again Selena


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Selena,I've never taken Lexapro either, so I'm not much help there. However, as for your question:


> quote:advice on how to cope and maybe some tips on what makes you feel better


That's a really hard question to answer. I take all kinds of medications, but none of them really make me feel better. They are all aimed at managing symptoms. I go to my doctor every couple of months, and he tries to treat any new symptoms, and through a process of trial and error we try to keep my common symptoms under control as much as possible. The best thing for me is what Susan mentioned. Just don't do much, and rest a lot. One thing that helps, is if you know you have something to do on Saturday, for example, start resting up a week ahead of time (or so) so that your body will have some reserves to use. Best advice is just take it easy, schedule your life, and try not to get outside your "comfort zone" for very long periods of time. Wish I could give some magic remedy, but so far I haven't found one. PS, Welcome to the forum!


----------

